# I could use some insight on a 6.6 Duramax Diesel utility service van



## bretth0214 (Sep 20, 2009)

I have been looking for for a used utility service body van for months now and they seem to be in short supply.

I finally found on that meets my criteria but it has a 6.6 Duramax Diesel with 150k miles on it. The van is an 06 Chevy with a 11' Stahl enclosed body. I have never owned a diesel vehicle and know nothing about the longevity or reliability of the motor. I am also leery of buying something with 150k but from what I have heard that is nothing for a diesel.

I guess my question would be what kind of life can I expect out of that engine with 150k on it and are there any problems I should worry about. The van itself is really nice and looks very well taken care of.

Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

I've never kept one past 100k but I hear they last and any problems are in the early life of the motor. Knock on wood I've never experienced a duramax problem and have owned 4 of them so far.

As for a diesel motor...the girls at the drive thru coffee shops like the duramax motors too, very quiet compared to others and no need to turn it off when ordering


----------



## bretth0214 (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks Chris. Any input on what the fuel mileage is with one of those?


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Not sure with the utility box, I can get almost 23 mpg just running the highway, but I'm usually an empty truck. If I'm in the city it's around 16 mpg. I've been checking it lately with spread out projects and I'm averaging a little over 18 mpg.


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

It's not gonna be the motor it will be all the other parts that go and nickel and dime you to death

On the new dirty max on a pick up motor trend said 14 mpg loaded or not

My van has a 120 thou on it and all I have replaced were brakes and rotors wheel bearing assemblies and a u joint and a tierod from running off road tires it's awd is the reason for the tires but now I run street tires it goes anywhere you want it's a beast

Good luck


----------



## bretth0214 (Sep 20, 2009)

Yeah i guess with 150k there might be a bunch of little things. The fuel mileage sounds good to me though.

I really don't want to sink a bunch of money into the vehicle, but I also understand that a vehicle of that mileage might have some repairs to be made.

It seemed to have been taken care of but looks can be deceiving.


----------



## 3bar (Jan 14, 2011)

i have an 06 3500 express van with durmamax that i bought new. i dont have a lot of miles on it (60k) but overall its been reliable. i once had to get a new egr valve installed because the original was sticking. covered under warranty. i also installed a 4" exhaust and bully dog tuner. the van flies now. i have a heavy foot, and no problems yet. i'd get around 16 mpg mostly around town, and about 20 on the highway....with my van usually loaded with tools. i would never go gas again. the power and mpg of a diesel is worth it.


----------



## Red Adobe (Jul 26, 2008)

I know of 6 D-maxs that all get 20+ mpg even the 4x4s so I think motor trend if full o crap as usual

The cost of ownership is less with the GM then ford or dodge. and less downtime

The 05 that pulls the 34ft enclosed race trailer has 270k on it and has only needed tires and brakes. averages 24 empty and 19 with trailer pulling hills and mountains at 75 mph

the 08 4x4 is heavily modded and will smoke a 1/4 mile in 12 sec yet still get 20 mpg with 33 inch mudgrip tires


Ford circled the problem in the emblem and Dodge is what you do when you see a mopar for sale hehehe


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

Most of the people I know with the Isuzu diesel motor with aluminum heads found in GM vans and pick ups don't get the steller mileage you hear reported on forums. Most often first hand real world (not by a computer) is 16-19 mpg. 

The newer the diesel motor in most cases the lower the fuel mileage. If you go on PSD, Cummins (I6 diesel motor like most semi's), and Isuzu/GM forums you'll see a lot of posts from members who complain they don't get the mileage with their new diesel like they did with their old diesels.

Some guys remove some of the emission equipment voiding the warranty but in return increase their fuel mileage. If you live in a state that does inspections DON'T DO IT!!!

To answer the OP's question, IMO? Although 150K miles may seem like a lot it's really not that many miles for a diesel.

My three diesels currently have 226K, 236K, and 311K miles. I'd drive any of them any were and not think twice about it.


----------



## bretth0214 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hearing about your vehicles with over 200k and still running strong eases my mind a bit. 

If it made it to 250k with no major problems i would be satisfied. Of course i would love more but I would be alright with getting 100k out of it.

If I get it I will have to look into the mods for better mileage but I would settle for the 15-16 mpg and be happy with that too.


----------



## bretth0214 (Sep 20, 2009)

Well I bought the van today  It runs great I hope it stays that way. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

Hell no you didn't think bought the van today was gonna end the thread 

You better post pics before the mob forms


----------



## bretth0214 (Sep 20, 2009)

When i attempt to post pics it says security token missing. I am not sure if i am doing it right.


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

On your computer or from a phone?


----------



## bretth0214 (Sep 20, 2009)

From the computer.


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

I always post thru photobucket it's alot easier it's even easier from my phone

I think this is a job for sir mix a lot lol


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

You should have few problems with the van although IMO i would not tune it. The vans do not have the Allison tranny and the engine has been detuned so the 4L80E will survive behind it. Even after a good rebuild these trannies wont survive long with a tuned engine. Other than the typical EGR problems you will have a great van. All diesels come with the G-80 in the rear too, that van will be a tank in the snow.


----------



## Red Adobe (Jul 26, 2008)

I talked with a couple guys that have the above trucks and they figure the milage by mi/gallons on a calculator

One did say is 06 averaged 19 when he got it, but after putting on an AFE cold air and better muffler it was 21, then came the EDGE programer and 23 to 25mpg on stage 2

Other said his 07 was 19 then he got slightly taller tires and its 23, only mod is a K&N filter 


Like gasoline diesel fuel has different additives depending on what station its at and the differences can be 1-2 mpg, large metros also mandate more crap be added to reduce (nox or whatever it is) thats why everyone here says buy fuel before getting to say Albequrque or OK City


----------



## Cruz @ ANDERCO (Jun 20, 2012)

Congrats on the new Van!


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

Congrats!!!


----------



## bretth0214 (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks everyone! My mechanic looked it over good today and says it looks to be in great shape. 

I thought I had lots of tools until I tried filling this thing up lol. Guess i need to buy some more.

I haven't really though of putting mods on it yet, but maybe first I have to get it lettered which will take a chunk of change. I haven't really had it long enough to know if the gas mileage is bad but I put at least 100 miles on it and I have been happy with how slow the gas gauge is moving. 

I will try to post pics


----------



## bretth0214 (Sep 20, 2009)

My mechanic recommended putting fuel conditioner in the tank each time I fill up. He said that bad fuel can hurt the longevity of the engine. Do you fellow diesel owners use that?


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

Every time my vehicles go to my mechanics for oil changes etc. he puts in either Lucas fuel treatment or Amsoil fuel treatment and recently cetane booster.

With the "newer" (been out for a few years now) USLD 15 diesel fuel you should run some sort of additive every now and then. The old diesel fuel didn't need the additives like the new fuel does.

Do some research on diesel fuel additives also, recall an in depth report a couple years back on a diesel forum were many brands were tested and some worked a lot better than others.

Also,
Since your new to this type of rig it's fuel mileage and NOT GAS MILEAGE!!! If your getting really bad gas mileage in a diesel it could simply be caused by a mixture of gas and diesel in the tank! I did the gas mileage thing for a while but after you run diesel for some time you start saying fuel mileage...


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

Haha yea you have to say fuel it's a trucker thing

And keep a glove handy to fill it up **** stinks 

The new dirty max has a additive tank onboard you have to keep full but that's according to motor trend 

But what in the hell do they know they get to drive tons of cars and make a better living than us lmao


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

Some guys are anal about the lubricity in fuel additives for the injectors. Personally i cannot justify the cost and never have. I used to dump 2stroke oil in the tank at every fill up but it played hell with the EGR. Once i get it blocked and finger sticked i will go back to using 2 stroke oil.


----------



## bretth0214 (Sep 20, 2009)

I got some fuel additive today it was only 8.50 and treats 250 gallons, so thats not too bad. Spent some of today filling up the new rig and trying to get things organized.


----------



## sy85 (Aug 14, 2011)

Red Adobe said:


> I talked with a couple guys that have the above trucks and they figure the milage by mi/gallons on a calculator
> 
> One did say is 06 averaged 19 when he got it, but after putting on an AFE cold air and better muffler it was 21, then came the EDGE programer and 23 to 25mpg on stage 2
> 
> ...


I could have sworn that larger tires are supposed to give worse mileage... More drag and traction and all that..? 

Anywho- just be careful on additives. My 2011 Silverado isn't getting anything until I wear the warranty out. Also- there is something called diesel exhaust fluid now (I don't know when it became standard but it is now) and if you run out- it basically drops your truck/van into a snail-paced paperweight. I also heard additives for the older stuff were more necessary than the new ones but I could be wrong. I'm not super worried about it here in Cali since our gas has crazy requirements for being clean- hence the most expensive gas and diesel fuel in the US.. but time will tell. Good luck with the new van!!


----------



## JDavis21835 (Feb 27, 2009)

DEF, Diesel Exhaust Fluid, is part of the new emission regulations that diesel manufactures have to meet. It is basically urea.


----------

